# Kreg insert plate - dissapointing



## Rumnut (Nov 25, 2013)

I recently purchased a Kreg insert plate to mount my new TRA001 on a wing of my Jet table saw and got to say was quite dissapointed considering that Kreg has such a good name. The plate I got was one that was pre-drilled for the TRA001 and I purchased a set of Kreg levelers as well. Followed the instructions supplied and all went well till the router was mounted on the plate and inserted into the table. At this point when attempting to level the plate to the table the weight of the router caused a sag in the centre of the plate. All four corners were flush but there was a "dip" in both the long sides of about 1 to 1.5 mm. (See pics). My first thought was to take it back and exchange it but while at the store I looked at one of the Kreg demo tables with same plate and leveller set up (but without a router mounted) and it too had a slight dip in the same place. Getting a refund and changing to another brand may have meant having to remake the table top so I bit the bullet and made a couple of levellers for the centre of the plate. Now the plate is level and flush with the table. I wonder why Kreg dont supply levellers for the centre of the plate as well as the corners?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I like the levelers, Trev.

Isn't the Kreg an aluminum plate? There should not have been any sag in the plate, even with a heavy router like the TRA001 . Looks to me like a manufacturing error.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

If like James thinks, is an aluminum plate, and it sagged, I would be contacting Kreg about the situation. If it's a phenolic/plastic plate, welcome to the world of sagging router plates. Speaking of Kreg and a slight hijack. Is their quality slipping? They tout their Kreg Jig screws as being super strong and break resistant. I've not found them so even using my little DeWalt 7.2V screw driver and with the big Bosch demolishing them.


----------



## Rumnut (Nov 25, 2013)

The Kreg is not aluminium, its phenolic or similar.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I use the cheap "phenolic" type plates from Carbatec and with a Triton TRA001/TRB001 in my larger table and have not had any problem with sagging. However I do remove the router/plate from the table when I pack up.


----------

